# Ride DH with cartel bindings



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I just got this new set up, a Ride DH 157 with Burton Cartel Bindings. This is my first board but I've been snowboarding for a few seasons. What do you guys think? Anybody ridden one of these? I can't wait to try it out, unfortunately I wont have any snow for awhile.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

solid board. solid bindings. you picked one hell of a first setup


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Good to hear, Thanks man
I actually got a pretty sick price too, everything is 40% off at my local board shop


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

i got cartels and definatly dont have any complaints about them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

You definately picked out a killer board. I am rocking a DH DFC Edition 155 with a set of Flux Rising Sun bindings. The funny part is everyone thought I was crazy for buying the board, but now, I have several people looking at the new DH and DFC DH this year. You will definately enjoy it, what are you looking to ride, park, all mountain, freeride? It will kill in the park and on rails. Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah man, I spent most of my time the last few seasons getting comfortable riding and i did a little park riding, but I'm trying to hit up the park alot more this season, so that's good news for me. I can't wait to get out on the slopes and try it out


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a suggestion on the bindings, I rocked out the Custom Detox bindings and Cartel's last season, each lasted 1 day of hard riding. Maybe I just had bad luck, but I don't think 2 would go to crap on me. If you are going to be spending time in the park, at least 75% of the time, look at Flux bindings. They are deticated freestyle bindings, and you will not be unhappy with them. I have the Steam Rising Suns. I actually watched my freestyling, like butters and different slides become easier because of the movement allowed by the bindings. Just a thought on bindings. Around my area, Burton is for the rich people who just carve down the hill, you see a lot of Union, Ride, and Rome's, but I love mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

DVS TJ said:


> You definately picked out a killer board. I am rocking a DH DFC Edition 155 with a set of Flux Rising Sun bindings. The funny part is everyone thought I was crazy for buying the board, but now, I have several people looking at the new DH and DFC DH this year. You will definately enjoy it, what are you looking to ride, park, all mountain, freeride? It will kill in the park and on rails. Congrats.


ride board with flux bindings is a match made in heaven!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

ya dude the Dh is a killer board in the park, buttery with tons of pop. I actually rocked this last season with Ride Beta bindings... The whole setup was legit but the cartels are pretty cool too.. you'll have tons of fun on that board


----------

